# Coffee Grounds



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I was making a pot of coffee this morning and had a minor revelation: coffee looks like a wonderful ground-cover. Different grinds are darker and lighter, too. And Ed....you really can use the blender to control how fine you chop the beans, coarser or finer. Anyway, I just thought I'd share the thought. Grind it fine and you've got rich, dark earth, freshly plowed in a field or on the banks of a ditch or a river.


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

That sounds like a good idea, Reckers. I just might experiment with that and see what happens. One thing for sure is, it would give off a nice fragrance. And if it doesn't work out you can scrap it and make a cup of coffee with it. LOL


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i read that coffee grounds are often used . one of the recommendations is to dry them thoroughly. but then again they might as well be reused for their intended purpose as the drip coffee makers are not efficient whatsoever.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*coffee grounds*

Why not make a nice cup of coffee using a French Press , and then dry out the used grounds in the SUN and then use them for landscaping !

Could also use them to color other types of natural materials to give them an aged look. Wooden rails or trestles 

Try some yummy French roast for a darker dye !


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* Odd that you would revive the thread at this point. I'm starting to look at landscaping and was thinking, this morning, I needed to start drying and collecting coffee grounds! I think they might be dyed to create the collection of rubble and humus that accumulates at the bottom of a cliff, as well.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's great thinking, all.

Some people around my neck of the woods use coffee grounds for mulch in their (real) garden beds. Has a great color, and a pleasing smell.

I like the suggestion to grind it to any desired size.

Thanks, Joe ... ahh, err ... I mean Reck!

TJ


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*coffee grounds*

Coffee Grounds are great in a garden and add a lot of nutrients to the soil.

So you could model a garden and use finely ground coffee for the soil and then it would also have lots of nutrients so you could grow some bonsai corn !!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

We could all send you our used coffee grounds if you want.
I can get a lot from work, ask my family to save them and ask the neighbors too. If you want.

You can also use them in your CNJ hopper car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

We could send them all to New Jersey. I understand there's a mountain being built in the pine barrens, there, and it's up to 800+ feet. Sounds like a few pots of coffee could result in a second mountain of the same size!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Though he has a hard time convincing others, Big Ed has always said that parts of New Jersey are little slices of Heaven. It's hard for me to agree with that one. However ...

This "coffee mountain" idea might help Ed get ever closer to reaching that goal ... one cup at a time!

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Do coffee grounds attract mice? I do not currently have an issue but have in the past.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Only if you live in New Jersey*

Only if you live in New Jersey


----------

